# Wo Dunkeleisenerz verhütten lernen?



## PeriBelgium (28. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab eben irgendwie gemerkt das ich es abbauen kann, aber nicht verhütten kann, kann mir einer eventuell sagen, wo ich das lernen kann oder wo ich bei Buffed ne Liste von Lehrern finde? 
Bergbau ist auf 290.
Danke für nen Tip oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gute Nacht...
Ok ich muss irgendwie zu Schmiede, also zu nem gescholzenen Kern ist das dort wo die Passage ist zwischen der Segenden Schlucht und der Brennenden Steppe, sprich im Schwarzfels?


----------



## Dante_Dragon (28. Juli 2008)

PeriBelgium schrieb:


> Also ich hab eben irgendwie gemerkt das ich es abbauen kann, aber nicht verhütten kann, kann mir einer eventuell sagen, wo ich das lernen kann oder wo ich bei Buffed ne Liste von Lehrern finde?
> Bergbau ist auf 290.
> Danke für nen Tip oder so
> 
> ...



Um das erz verhütten zu können musst du in die Schwarzfelstiefen in die kammer mit den 7 Geistern. dort quatscht man den typen an und er verlangt von dir: 20 Goldbarren, 10 Echtsilberbarren und 2 Sternrubine. Wenn du ihm die mats gegeben hast quatscht du in nochmal an und lernst Dunkeleisen zu verhütten (8 Erze=1 Barren) dunkeleisen kann nur in den Schwarzfelstiefen verhüttet werden. die schmiede steht ziemlich nah an dem Eingang zu MC.


Beim nächsten mal SuFu FTW


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. Oktober 2008)

Dante_Dragon schrieb:


> Um das erz verhütten zu können musst du in die Schwarzfelstiefen in die kammer mit den 7 Geistern. dort quatscht man den typen an und er verlangt von dir: 20 Goldbarren, 10 Echtsilberbarren und 2 Sternrubine. Wenn du ihm die mats gegeben hast quatscht du in nochmal an und lernst Dunkeleisen zu verhütten (8 Erze=1 Barren) dunkeleisen kann nur in den Schwarzfelstiefen verhüttet werden. die schmiede steht ziemlich nah an dem Eingang zu MC.
> 
> 
> Beim nächsten mal SuFu FTW



Hallo,

der entsprechende Zwegen-Geist heisst "Dunk'rel", soviel ich noch weiß.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------

